# Valvoline Synpower MST 5W40 Is A Weak Oil with a Low Additive Package



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

Valvoline Synpower MST 5W40 Is A Weak Oil with a Low Additive Package which is shown with a low TBN number & a Low SAPS  :thumbdown: 

MST Valvoline Synpower 5W40 Is Very Bad For Use With Ethanol Based Fuels Also  :thumbdown:  

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums...2405398&page=1 

 *Valvoline Should Introduce their HST Formula which is the Valvoline Synpower HST 5W40 In Bottles, They Currently Only Have It Available In Drums*


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I replied before, MST isn't for the US market.  

Valvoline products are top-notch. :thumbup:


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree that Valvoline Synpower Is A Good Oil, But Not The Valvoline Synpower MST 5w40 Line


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

...based on the additive levels? That's how low-saps oils are formulated.


----------

